# Internet Connection Security for Windows Users



## mimo2005

hi

Just so you know, WinXP's built-in firewall does not attempt to manage or restrict outbound connections at all. It appears to be a useful firewall for hiding the machine from the Internet (it has "stealth mode" unsolicited packet handling), but you will still need to use a good third-party personal firewall if you wish to manage and control outbound connections from your system.


Many firewalls softwares claim to be the latest state-of-the-art, most secure and amazing things ever to grace your hard drive. But few actually are. Many are simply junk. 

you can Test your firewall with LeakTest and also with ShieldsUP!  

if the leaktest says unable to connect ,you passed the test .
then try shieldsUP .

Also take a look at this .

good luck


----------



## mimo2005

My firewall did great at leaktest and shieldSUP , BUT I did more sophisticated tests , i failed 3 of 15 ,it s not bad .

see what your firewall can do ,
go here (15 tests)


----------



## quizme1220

I am so glad that you have allowed us to use these tests. The results that I got are pretty scary to say the least. I use Zone Alarm Pro, Norton AV 2005, Ad-aware, Spybot S & D, SpywareBlaster, HJT, and Registry Mechanic 4.0, want more do I have to use to keep these creeps from invading my privacy :upset: . I'm going to pass this info on to my friends and relatives this is fantastic and not in a good way. Thank you once again MIMO2005. :smile:


----------



## mimo2005

you welcome :wave:


----------



## EwryRobert

mimo2005 said:


> you welcome :wave:


Hey Mimo I don't even know you people personaly Just here on the forum but, I love each and every one of you :heartlove for giveing us your time keeping the ones that are willing to read and follow directions at a secure well balanced state with these machines cause the can be a real pain in the ASStroNot some times.  just my 2 cents.


----------



## panthernut9

Thanks mimo2005, I've used shieldup in the past but haven't used leaktest before thanks for the great tools.


----------



## Lewo

thanx


----------



## chauffeur2

Looks like AVG's new Internet Security Suite is 110%!!

I passed every test that was thrown at it! :grin:


----------



## Heinz 57

Hi

Thanks for this guys

guess it's "semper fidelis" even with intenet security
(to which you'd probably say: "Yeah man, what did you think?!")

Anyway, my Firewall's the free Ashampoo Firewall which does not seem to be featured on any lists. I used to have Zonealarm and never had any problem with it but decided to try something new.

Ashampoo didn'd leak either so i guess I'm cool, but I was quite impressed to read that initially ZoneAlarm was the only product to NOT leak. Tempting to go back...

cheers
Heinz


----------



## douglascgros

The latest firewall provided for security features is not enough.
The updated features need to be implemented.


----------



## mike2020learnin

well I guess I can say that I have done one thing right for I passed all test and your tools were awsome ,showed me the 5 ports that my system uses and that my fire wall controls them superbly by closing them to incoming atempts , thanks for the tools and showing me that I did one thing right!!!!


----------



## Kalim

I have one of the oldest firewalls known. ONLY someone that was into fighting Internet security early in the ways with Rob, would still remember it. It's loved in that community. :wink:

Needless to say, even the modern tests couldn't penetrate it. I'm not surprised, I know well about it before money 'n' marketing took over this field too.

Simple, light, intuitive, effective and vastly customizable.


----------



## harish_sharma

*Thanx Dude*ray:


----------



## stevelee

thanx did the test and Im all green sbc global


----------



## possy

Thnks for this info buddy.


----------



## matthew.

kalim, what firewall software are you using?


----------



## computek7

As there is increased Internet security threats its better to use internet security suite which will have anti virus, spyware protection, adware removal tool, firewall, parental and privacy control.

Thanks,

Yuvaraj
K7 Computing
The Pro in Protection


----------



## dhanubaba

bitdiffender firewall is superb. it can create rules and it has three major security levels in the firewall. It can manage ICMP connection also


----------

